# looking for a good new inshore spinning reel.



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

im just lookin for a good reel that can handle getting wet. i mostly do a lot of wading and kayaking so i know the salt water is gonna find a way in, no matter what i do. so im just looking for a tough reel that can take some abuse but still last for years. any suggestions? thanks.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

I would go with a solid brand name but lower in their range. Whatever it is, you're going to be replacing every few years- so no need to go high end.


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

Check out tackle direct. They have a quantum cabo on sale for 89 and 99 bucks. Regular like 2 hundo. Only lasts for mar 29/30.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

NoleAnimal said:


> I would go with a solid brand name but lower in their range. Whatever it is, you're going to be replacing every few years- so no need to go high end.


im probably gonna end up doing this.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've bought Penn Battles fer most my inshore stuff and recently bought my son a Quantum Smoke...it's a purty and smooth thing! But the Battles are hard to beat. PM Ocean master to see if in he has any laying around!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jason said:


> I've bought Penn Battles fer most my inshore stuff and recently bought my son a Quantum Smoke...it's a purty and smooth thing! But the Battles are hard to beat. PM Ocean master to see if in he has any laying around!


 +1 on the Battles. Just put a 2500 on my crankbait rod, and have mucho love for it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Penn-BTLII2...008659?hash=item5429d3f193:g:4RgAAOSwpzdWqtxr


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

this is a good discussion. How about the diawa ss whisker tournament series?
the good points are ,for the use you describe,
1 no anti reverse bearing to get corroded and need replacement
2 only three bearings total
3 smooth,easily serviced drag system
4 high capacity long cast spool
5 simple design easy to disassemble and clean if it gets dunked

The bad
old outdated design,it's wobly.manuel bail trip,not so good bail,it could break.
no anti reverse bearing make it feel really clunky when working a lure.

I just hate the thought dunking one of newer reels while wade fishing.Those things can be really a pain to take down and reassemble


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok- if its going into the "drink" on a regular basis, and I know I try to sell the heck out of the Quantum Smoke reels- I would not purpose them for that. A great inshore reel, but having had them apart, I don't think I would buy one KNOWING it was going to get salty-wet regularly. The Cabo- eh..... Again, a good reel by Quantum, heavier than the Smoke. They start at a size 40PTs- I typically use them (I have a 50PTs) for near shore / offshore casting, etc. Strong drag! I've fought 30" AJs to the boat with it - with some effort! Lol 
Looking at something I might consider for wading / yaking.... (in the $100-$200 price range) with nice action and lots of seals- Penn Clash or Penn Spinfisher V. 
The Clash is a nice reel, smooth action, plenty of drag, packed with lots of features to protect the insides. The better part.... it's lite! On average 4 oz less than it's Spinfisher counterpart. Pick one up and try it out.
The Spinfisher reels were redesigned tough- a little heavier, but also a good choice, in my opinion, for such an application. Starting with the 3500, a decent size for targeting trout and redfish. 
My only other suggestion.... when shopping and buying- try to patronize the locally owned "small businesses". Usually comes with great service and a fish story or two! LOL
Hope this was helpful- I'm sure there will be more suggestions to come.
Mike


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I use Penn fierce for that reason, surf launching is brutal on gear. I have a 3000 that I have used for 5 years for wade and yak fishing. It has been dropped, dunked, and abused and still works great. I've caught everything from flounder, to kings and big uglies on it. All I've done is wash it well after each trip and its never failed. It's not the smoothest reel but I've caught hundreds of fish on it and it's always worked well. Last month I took it apart and cleaned and greased it. It was full of junk but after cleaning it, it feels new.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

Jason said:


> I've bought Penn Battles fer most my inshore stuff and recently bought my son a Quantum Smoke...it's a purty and smooth thing! But the Battles are hard to beat. PM Ocean master to see if in he has any laying around!


i have two battles that i am very pleased with.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Ok- if its going into the "drink" on a regular basis, and I know I try to sell the heck out of the Quantum Smoke reels- I would not purpose them for that. A great inshore reel, but having had them apart, I don't think I would buy one KNOWING it was going to get salty-wet regularly. The Cabo- eh..... Again, a good reel by Quantum, heavier than the Smoke. They start at a size 40PTs- I typically use them (I have a 50PTs) for near shore / offshore casting, etc. Strong drag! I've fought 30" AJs to the boat with it - with some effort! Lol
> Looking at something I might consider for wading / yaking.... (in the $100-$200 price range) with nice action and lots of seals- Penn Clash or Penn Spinfisher V.
> The Clash is a nice reel, smooth action, plenty of drag, packed with lots of features to protect the insides. The better part.... it's lite! On average 4 oz less than it's Spinfisher counterpart. Pick one up and try it out.
> The Spinfisher reels were redesigned tough- a little heavier, but also a good choice, in my opinion, for such an application. Starting with the 3500, a decent size for targeting trout and redfish.
> ...


i went with the spinfisher v 3500. i used it the other morning and i am very pleased, reds were a blast to catch with it. perfect size for reds and trout IMO.


----------

